# Finally bought my muzzleloader



## Semaj3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I made my decision and went to sportsmans warehouse today. I ended up going with the Accura V2 in black and stainless. I seen some signs above the muzzleloader supplies for 10% off of CVA and powerbelt as well as the other brands. It was a nice surprise at the register to get the 10% off the rifle also. If anybody shoots powerbelts they are 10% off right now. Now its time to hit the range.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Sounds good congrats, hunting with a musket is a lot of fun.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Bought mine yesterday too.....CVA Wolf 209 Magnum. Went with the less expensive inline break-open because I'm a southpaw with a rifle (right handed with everything else) and couldn't find a good left handed muzzy. If I enjoy muzzy hunting as much as I do archery (all I've done all my life is archery but I'm dedicated this year) I'll buy a much nicer gun sometime the first of next year. Haven't shot it yet, but will as soon as the scope shows up! Looking forward to it as everyone keeps pumping up the muzzy hunt!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome to the club guys, its ALOT of fun 


-DallanC


----------

